
The U.S.-China Tech War Could Cost Trillions - finsave
https://safehaven.com/tech/tech-news/The-US-China-Tech-War-Could-Cost-Trillions.html
======
simonblack
It will cost a lot more than trillions. Just like the US has lost its
Textiles, Paper, Automobile, etc. industries, it seems hell-bent on throwing
away its semiconductor industries as well.

Companies like Huawei were perfectly happy buying their semiconductors from
the US.

Banning the sale of those semiconductors will hurt the US in several ways:

First, the loss of billions in semiconductor sales in the short-term. That
won't be good for the likes of Intel, AMD, etc. There won't be ready capital
to build new hi-tech fabs.

Second, Huawei and other other Chinese companies will set up their own
semiconductor manufacturing which save them money by buying the home-grown
product.

Thirdly, With those Chinese semiconductor manufacturers online, the sales of
US semiconductors will be adversely affected by stiff competition from cheaper
Chinese manufacturers. That would probably sound the death-knell for those US
semiconductor companies, as has happened with the other industries mentioned
above.

The US is hamstrung by preference for short-term thinking instead of long-term
gain.

------
verdverm
This conflict is about more than one aspect of the economics. We know China is
engaged in terrible human abuses. Time to stop using money as the reason for
being complicit through inaction.

